# What is the best brand and chemical for Dip Tank



## hottotrotapparel (Oct 19, 2013)

I just bought a Ryonet dip tank that came with (3) 1 gallon containers of Solution, it says to submerge the screens in tank for 1 to 3 minutes after removing tape and excess ink, i was thinking that after using my pressure washer on the screens they would be good to go but just the opposite, alot of ink is still is hard to get off along with the ghosted image. The reason i got the tank was to make my life easier with the screens. I have a few where the emulsion is really hard to get off. Any input would be great.

Thanks

H2T


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

hottotrotapparel said:


> I just bought a Ryonet dip tank that came with (3) 1 gallon containers of Solution, it says to submerge the screens in tank for 1 to 3 minutes after removing tape and excess ink, i was thinking that after using my pressure washer on the screens they would be good to go but just the opposite, alot of ink is still is hard to get off along with the ghosted image. The reason i got the tank was to make my life easier with the screens. I have a few where the emulsion is really hard to get off. Any input would be great.


I bought that same tank. It was a great deal. The solution that came with it was OK, but I replaced it with Franmar as soon as it was used up.

With any dip tank you still need to card the ink off of your screens. You need to remove all of your excess ink and tape before dipping them. 

You'll still need to dehaze after they come out of the tank, but its much faster using a dip tank.


----------



## mushroomtoxic (Sep 5, 2013)

Easiway Systems - Screen Cleaning Chemicals & Equipment


----------

